
In the Balance - monort
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/09/12/in-the-balance/
======
kerbalspacepro
For context, Scott originally wrote this in response to a post on his tumblr.
The original poster literally titled their post "fuck balance" and complained
about how you shouldn't seek balance, but instead "for good for win".

Scott's post is a parable, and I also think the good kind of snark, even if
the post itself is a bit unsatisfying. Maybe that is the point.

------
throwaway8879
I can't take any good vs bad discourse seriously anymore. There isn't any such
thing as balance, not over universe-spanning timelines anyway.

~~~
pc86
I honestly don't know what you're trying to convey. Yes, due to the inevitable
heat death of the universe, nothing anyone does ever will matter at all.

What the hell is your point?

------
pervycreeper
I'm not sure what point to take from this, other than to be reminded of the
imprecision and conceptual vagueness of the terminology he uses ("order",
"balance", etc.)

~~~
DoreenMichele
My takeaway: Don't listen to demons.

There is a touch of inconsistency in destroying the artifact and it dictating
things to come for the next thousand years anyway, but I like that it did get
destroyed on the basis that it was demon possessed.

Wisdom.

